# Uk gas bbq



## SCUBA CHICK (Jun 9, 2013)

Does any one know if I can use a UK gas bbq in Sharm, It has the standard propane regulator which I am guessing may need changing??? or do you have any ideas as to where in Sharm I can buy a gas bbq 
Thanks all


----------

